# Does your Chi have a bald chest or belly?



## KittyD

My boy has literally no hair, I can feel a slight fuzz but its invisible really and I mostly just feel his skin! every other Chi I have met has lots of hair on the chest and belly!

I noticed the pics of his dad seem sparse in the chest as well.


----------



## Bellatrix

Bella has a completely bald tummy, i thought all chis did till now?


----------



## KittyD

I don't mean the actual tummy.. more of the area from the chest leading to the belly.. 
My guy is basically bald...lol


----------



## Bellatrix

maybe post a photo? I'll look one out of Bellas tummy, she loves paying on her back


----------



## KittyD

I don't have one of him that shows it well I don't think.. and he is fast asleep right now, but here is his dad.. see the chest area looks sparse? when I touch AJ there I just feel skin.


----------



## Bellatrix

Now i see what you mean, yes bella has fur there. It's only from the midpoint down she doesn't


----------



## xxxangelxxx

lexi has a hairy belly she is longcoat but kiki has no hair on belly at all really smooth but it maybe due to her puppy stage x


----------



## 18453

It's something to do with the blue gene in dogs a few of them have a form of alopecia. 

Daisys tummy fur is just growing back after her spay she has a big step on her chest where it's like 2 inch thick


----------



## cherper

Leila is sparse on chest and BALD on her tummy. It's pink and soft and adorable  teehee!


----------



## Brodysmom

Brody has a bald neck and chest and just a tiny bit of fur on his tummy and inside his back legs. Very little. Our vet said it's a form of inherited alopecia and is normal for many chihuahua's. I think it's really common, especially in smooths.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I have two hairy little monsters! LOL!


----------



## rocky scotland

Rocky has hair on his chest, quite a lot it all grows in different directions and comes to a point in the middle of his chest. His gets sparser as you go towards his tummy and he is bald on the area around his winky


----------



## flippedstars

My mom's puppy, Taylor, doesn't have any fur on his chest/belly, really. He's black and tan, so I don't know if it has anything to do with a blue gene or not, but I know his dad does carry for the dilute colors blue/chocolate. I have Trigger from the same litter who is covered in fur lol. So...got me?


----------



## TLI

No baldies here. Cept for their belly area, which I think is the norm.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

BALD BOY OVER HERE


----------



## LovesMyPups

Finn has very little fur on his chest and is almost bald on his belly and under his arms. He has extremely sensitive skin too.


----------



## KittyD

Brodysmom said:


> Brody has a bald neck and chest and just a tiny bit of fur on his tummy and inside his back legs. Very little. Our vet said it's a form of inherited alopecia and is normal for many chihuahua's. I think it's really common, especially in smooths.


Interesting to know! I never noticed it by looking at pics of Brody!



Jerry'sMom said:


> I have two hairy little monsters! LOL!


LOL! they are like little ewoks! 



rocky scotland said:


> Rocky has hair on his chest, quite a lot it all grows in different directions and comes to a point in the middle of his chest. His gets sparser as you go towards his tummy and he is bald on the area around his winky


LOL, this is what I am used to seeing!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> BALD BOY OVER HERE


OMG how cute, and he is indeed!


----------



## MChis

That's so odd - I've just started to notice Maxie is getting a little sparse on his chest area too. Haha It doesn't look horribly bad but it's definitely not as full as it's been. I wonder if it has something to do with the blacks (and blue - but I think most of us know how common it is in the blues)?


----------



## cherper

Leila doesn't have much hair on the back of her ears either, i can see through it.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Lucy is a mixed chi, but she's naked on her belly. Under her arms too.

Bailey is much more covered than Lucy too.


----------



## LDMomma

Daisy has a hairy chest and belly.


----------



## Tanna

Paco is completley bald from just under his chin all the way down to is but, his whole underside. He also has a very fine single coat the most hair he has is around the back of his neck. Paco has a little bit of merle in his coat so I'm wondering if that's why he is so hair challenged.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ivy is bald on her chest, and is as soft as velvet, just a little peach fuzz. Don't know about the blue thing. She is cream, so is it possible for her to have the blue gene???

Lori


----------



## svdreamer

Billy is bald from his chin down, but he is a blue fawn, so the blue gene is involved.


----------



## Yoshismom

My Yoshi has no hair on his chest and tummy, he has next to none on his head and some spots I think are bald on his head. Everywhere else he has extra fine hair not like most I have seen. He is very poorly bred with other conformation issues including bowed out legs in the front. He is my heart though


----------



## KittyD

Ivy's mom said:


> Ivy is bald on her chest, and is as soft as velvet, just a little peach fuzz. Don't know about the blue thing. She is cream, so is it possible for her to have the blue gene???
> 
> Lori


Good question I have no clue! I know that AJ's mom was a cream, she looked all white with big black eyes.



svdreamer said:


> Billy is bald from his chin down, but he is a blue fawn, so the blue gene is involved.


Yes! Billy has the identical belly to AJ!! now how is he a Blue Fawn? he looks reddish to me?
What color is AJ technically? I actually don't have a clue.. his mom was white and his dad was red.. LOL


----------



## svdreamer

With the flash, Billy looks red. In real life, his coat is the color of a weimaraner, like a steel grey.

Here's a better pic of his color.


----------



## foggy

My Roo has zero fur on her belly and even upper chest area. She does have blue color dilute alopecia though. She's also basically bald on her head too, just a very fine peach fuzz.


----------

